# Spleen Removal Advice/hemangiosarcoma



## Roger dart (Apr 10, 2014)

Looking for opinions.... And experience on what to expect. 

I took my 13 yr old golden in for his annual checkup and vaccinations. The vet during the exam found a lump in his belly. We immediately had an ultrasound completed which revealed 2 large masses on his spleen along with a few other smaller ones. He had a chest x ray and that did not reveal any further masses, it appeared normal. Due to his age and the presence of several masses on the spleen, the vet feels it is most likely a malignant mass or hemangiosarcoma.

I am presented with 2 hard choices.... 

1. Remove the spleen with surgery and hope the cancer didn't spread to other organs which is very unlikely. This option basically would buy a few additional months. I question this option due to the pain and suffering he'd experience from the surgery. I hate the thought of subjecting to surgery if he's terminally ill. 

2. Do nothing. I do not like this option either. I feel it might be the most "humane" thing, but with option one, he at least has a chance. I also have read about what happens when the masses burst and leak. Sounds very painful and scary for him. 

Any insight or advice from others? I have thought of a second opinion from a vet..... The vet basically tells me it's my decision and I'm not comfortable with either option. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am sorry to hear the news about your sweet boy.
It is shocking and daunting discovery. 

None of us can really tell you what to do as this is a very personal decision, only you know your golden well enough. However when I was faced with a similar situation I had to think of what I would want done for me at that age. I chose not to put my girl through all of the extra stress of invasive measures. We did give her a Chinese herb called Yunnan Baiyao which helps to control internal bleeding. We had an extra three months of wags and love. For us the end was peaceful yet still very difficult. Unfortunately none of us are unscathed and we must remember that they are only borrowed from that magical place from where they once came and one day they must return.

No matter what your decision will be my guess is that your golden is full of love and joy right now and that is what you should be focussed on. Live for today some of the most beautiful photos I took were post diagnosis.

Wishing you the best of luck and quality time with your boy.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Spleen Removal*

We are so sorry to know of your ill Golden. We are all too familiar with this. We lost our Chloe last June to cancer, specifically due to her liver. She too had her spleen removed and found that she had cancer in her liver as well. The operation bought her about 2 months and made her feel better for that short time. Because of the effects of anemia her body was not able to provide her with enough oxygen and she began to fall over. She became so weak that she only went out to pee and then come back in to lay around all day. Finally we could not bare to see her suffer in this regard and had to plan for her trip to the bridge. She was 10.5 years old and one of my closest friends. We are heartbroken that someone else has to go through this. Much love.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have had 2 dogs with spleen tumors, one hemangiosarcoma and one benign.

This is what I would do in your situation.
Get an ultrasound of the abdomen, check liver, kidney, etc to see if there are any other masses. If so, I wouldn't do the surgery. If no other masses, than I would do the surgery. There is no way to tell if it is malignant without a pathology report. My lab was 12yr old when he had a bleeding spleen. In his case it was a benign hematoma, but he would have bled out if I hadn't had the surgery. This was 4 months after I lost my golden to hemangiosarcoma, so I was shocked to get his benign path result. I didn't get the surgery on my golden since at the time of diagnosis she had tumors in her lungs, spleen, & kidney. 

I believe 25-30% of spleen tumors are benign.
For what it's worth, my lab recovered very quickly from his surgery. The bigger issue was keeping him calm during his recovery.


----------



## Roger dart (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words….

Really at a loss, I knew he would not live forever, but am not ready for his end. I struggle with both options. With him having surgery. I am afraid it simply prolongs the end a few additional months. To me, its about quality for him and not quantity. I can't also say no to surgery and let this mass go unchecked. I should give me a fighting chance. 

The vet has said there is a chance that maybe it's simply contained in the masses on the spleen and the spleen removal would "cure" him. If knowing this surgery would have him chasing a ball and wagging his tail for years to come, I wouldn't hesitate. But, I am trying to be a realist, he's isn't a young fella at 13 and what information I have read this is most likely not the case and he'd have side effects from the surgery as I attempt to prolong his life. I do think the vet is silently recommending this route. I feel selfish and that I am not doing what is best for him. 

I know not having the surgery has effects as well. The mass could start internally bleeding causing the labored breathing, white gums, etc…. I have read about what happens when this mass burst and bleeds internally. I imagine that would be painful for him. Most friends and family I speak with recommend this route, but to them they think I am crazy for having a surgery on a senior dog and spending the money on him, but they don't understand. 

I realize its my decision between two bad choices and one I am not taking lightly. For those of you who have faced this, do any of you have regrets for the decision you made? I am understanding his time is limited, but want to do what is right for him. After reading this board, I know most of the time the spleen is removed. I have read many of your stories and the complications your dogs endured in their last months. Did your dog appear restful? Has anyone left the mass? I haven't read many of those stories. 

Again, thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

If it is hemangiosarcoma, than removing the spleen will not cure it unfortunately. It will buy some time (if no other metastasis at time of diagnosis). If it is benign, than the surgery is curative.


----------



## Roger dart (Apr 10, 2014)

Question…

I probably should be asking my vet, but is anyone aware of a procedure to biopsy the mass without surgery. I know statistically it is hermangiosarcoma and the vet said it most likely was because of the size and number of masses saw in the ultrasound. I would like to rule out the possibility of it being a benign mass in my decision making process….


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Not to my knowledge.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Gosh, a hard decision to have to make.

I lost all my boys to hemangiosarcoma and I did not have the option for surgery. By the time it was diagnosed, it had spread besides spleen also to liver and heart and I had to let the last two go peacefully. My first two goldens crashed and died fast, one a the vet office under anesthesia to remove the spleen and one died at home in my arms. 

The one with the surgery was bleeding out, too many tumors on the spleen, he was so weak that he passed as soon as he was under anesthetic. 

With my last senior, my lab mix of almost 13, I faced that decision if only the spleen was involved. He went downhill fast, had him at my vet's office, vet recommended spleen removal but he did not know if he would find other masses. That clinic did not have an overnight staff, so I decided to take my boy to the emergency clinic for second opinion and possible surgery, they found masses in liver and heart as well and there was no point of surgery anymore, I let him go peacefully.

Whichever you decide is going to be hard. I do understand your quality over quantity time left with your furry kid. 

Good luck, your fur baby and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Like everyone said it is a personal decision. Our Pete also had a mass on his spleen. We knew nothing until he collapsed. We rushed to the emergency vet and they said a tumor had ruptured. (Pete was 10) We opted to have his spleen out that night and if other masses were found then we would let him go at the time. There was nothing so he came home with us the next day. He recovered from the surgery quickly but we lost him 2 weeks later. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, especially in difficult circumstances like this.

There is a procedure called ultrasound-guided needle aspiration and biopsy that might tell you what the masses are. I just learned about this and have no experience with it, but it is an option to discuss.

Two of my Golden boys have had a splenectomy and both were benign. The first, Charlie, had a very large mass on his spleen that we found during an ultrasound. His spleen was removed the next day by a surgeon who was astonished to have the pleasure of operating on an otherwise-healthy dog whose spleen needed to come out. Charlie was 7 then and lived to almost 13 without noticeable ill effects from losing his spleen.

Joker took at hard fall that ruptured his spleen. The next morning we found him in shock and with gray gums. We rushed him to the emergency clinic where they told us that we had to choose between the surgery or letting my boy go. Joker was 11 years old at the time, but he was a healthy, happy dog until suddenly he wasn't. He came through the surgery just fine. I remember the surgeon's voice when she called to say, "You hit the splenectomy jackpot twice. The pathology report says, 'consistent with benign hematoma.'"

We are again considering surgery for Joker, now 13.5 years old, to remove a large stone from his bladder. There is also a mass in his abdomen that will be examined and possibly removed. It makes a difference that his heart, lungs and liver are clear. But the decision to put a dog through major abdominal surgery is never easy, especially for one so old.

Listen to your heart. That's the best advice I can give you.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

How is he doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roger*

Roger

I would ask the vet if there is an option to biopsy without surgery, but I don't think there is. We had a Samoyed with hemangiosarcoma they did an exploratory surgery and there was a big mass on left side of liver and more on the right, and they were about 90% sure it was cancer. If they had taken a biopsy it would have taken a week to find out. We were afraid that Snobear would suffer, so we said goodbye to him when he was under.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Such a tough question, my first two Goldens died from hemangio. The first, cardiac, the second splenic. The second was showing in RE obedience two weeks before she died.. She was going for an ultrasound, when she jumped out of my car for her appointment and her spleen let go... It was a no brainer. However, my heart girl had a uterine infection (pyometra) last July. When my husband opened her up, he noticed here omentum was adhered to the spleen, so he removed it. Turned out to be an infarct(benign). Recently, my almost 12 yo girl had an episode and we removed her spleen. It was read out as a hematoma...


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh man. I feel for you. I'm in the same boat as we speak. Took my boy in for his annual on 2/1/14. Found lump in belly. X-ray revealed what turned out to be an 11 pound tumor on spleen. So big it pushed all of his intestines to one side. She then said there's 2/3 chance the tumor is cancer. She said he would have died within a week had we not come in. The only sign that he was sick before all this was lack of appetite. She asked if we wanted to do surgery or to let him go and basically bleed out at home in front of us. We had zero time to make a decision and it was a no brained. We chose surgery. He's 10.5. They called when he was open to say they found nodes on liver and should they continue? They didn't know if it was cancer. I said continue. He woke up later. They said they wanted to keep his 3 days as is customary for having spleen removed. They called the next morning which was less than 12 hours later to say that his blood numbers are back up and he's doing so well that we can take him home! We picked him up next day. He's been a rock star ever since. That was 70+ days ago. Recently, he's had a few truly awful days where he can't get up, won't eat, poop, eat treats, etc. He bounces back a day later. They have us 3 months and we're getting close but I wouldn't have done anything different. He's a new dog after surgery. Running, playing, humping again, he smells and feels like a puppy, it's amazing. But it's a very personal decision. Your dog isn't like mine. He may not take the surgery so well. Or he might surpass Cuddy. I've read stories on here where pups die literally minutes after diagnosis to 5+ years after. It's a crappy situation we've been out in. But the diagnosis has made me appreciate him ten fold. I'm so sorry you're going through this... Hugs to you 



Oh, forgot to mention, athe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Forgot to mention that surgery was 2/1 and we were given the biopsy results 2/6 that it was def heman on spleen and liver. My guess is when he's having those bad days, that he's having a small bleed. It scares the crap out of me. I've said my goodbyes to him several times in the last 2 weeks. But please don't think I'm not reading him right. We were on our way one Saturday to take him to the bridge when all if a sudden, he perked up! He has a bad day and then he's better than ever. 

Please keep us posted 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Cuddysmom said:


> Forgot to mention that surgery was 2/1 and we were given the biopsy results 2/6 that it was def heman on spleen and liver. My guess is when he's having those bad days, that he's having a small bleed. It scares the crap out of me. I've said my goodbyes to him several times in the last 2 weeks. But please don't think I'm not reading him right. We were on our way one Saturday to take him to the bridge when all if a sudden, he perked up! He has a bad day and then he's better than ever.
> 
> Please keep us posted
> 
> ...


Karen, Cuddy to doing great and so are you!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, Rick


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Roger dart said:


> Looking for opinions.... And experience on what to expect.
> 
> I took my 13 yr old golden in for his annual checkup and vaccinations. The vet during the exam found a lump in his belly. We immediately had an ultrasound completed which revealed 2 large masses on his spleen along with a few other smaller ones. He had a chest x ray and that did not reveal any further masses, it appeared normal. Due to his age and the presence of several masses on the spleen, the vet feels it is most likely a malignant mass or hemangiosarcoma.
> 
> ...


My heart goes out to you both! I lost Dakota 2 years ago when he was 14, my heart broke. 
Our foster girl Dancer has been sick and recently an abdominal mass has been found. I was advised to buy The Dog Cancer Survival Guide. I immediatly ordered the kit and K-9 Immunity, a nutricutical. Also we are seeing an oncologist. I'll check back in soon. You'll make the right decision. ?? Sending love and prayers. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Well Roger, the oncologist wants to do surgery on Dancer too. The needle aspiration was inconclusive, but the mass/lesion is on the spleen which is the source of Dancer's infection. Dancer is 10 1/2. After reading Golden Girl and Dolly's Mom's posts I feel better about the surgery and know it's the only choice we have at this point. It sucks that we all, especially our "kids" have to go through so much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roger dart (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you everyone.... Extremely hard decision. I spoke with a golden breeder, another vet, and read lots on the internet.

My vet is against a biopsy. He says it could cause the mass to rupture plus bleed and he's confident it is hermanio. He doesn't do anything he feels. 

I did schedule the surgery this week, but cancelled it today. My reasoning... I would rather have him have a few quality weeks with us rather than the unknown. I'm afraid he won't make it thru surgery, it's further progressed than hoped or lastly when the cancer comes back and is in his lungs/heart there will be pain and suffering for him. He's been a fantastic friend to me and I want to return the favor for him. It's harder than I thought though.....

Now my debate is when to have him leave me. He seems so happy and healthy. Yes, he's slow, but he's 13! I don't want the mass to rupture and have him suffer, but feel he has more quality time left. 

Thanks for the support


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I completely understand! Completely your choice but I'd keep him as long as he doesn't seem in pain. Just my two cents. Prayers for you!! Just make sure you SPOIL HIM ROTTEN!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roger dart (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, I will keep him around as long as possible and definitively plan to. 

He has always been spoiled, but he will be spoiled ever so more! My plan is for him to forget the meaning of the word "no". 

And my sympathies go out to those of you whose dogs have this horrific disease.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad he is doing so well.
Spoil him! Make him a bucket list to do all of his favorite things and things he's never done but would love to do!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roger*



Roger dart said:


> Yes, I will keep him around as long as possible and definitively plan to.
> 
> He has always been spoiled, but he will be spoiled ever so more! My plan is for him to forget the meaning of the word "no".
> 
> And my sympathies go out to those of you whose dogs have this horrific disease.


I'm sure you will spoil him even more. I'm sure the vet will tell you to be on the lookout for signs he is getting ill.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sending prayers and thoughts your way. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roger dart (Apr 10, 2014)

Thought I'd update our story.... I found help reading other's posts and the advice I was given. My hope is this can help someone deal with this. Making a decision on what to do was so hard for me. 

My best advice is search for a vet that listens to you and will treat you and your pet with genuine concern and compassion. I finally found that vet, he was the third one to see my golden friend after his initial diagnosis. 

Along with the new vet recommendations, I came to he decision to have his spleen removed. My furry friend enjoyed his car ride to the vet the morning of his spleen removal and walked in wagging his tail full of his normal love of life. His surgery went well and there was no evidence of masses elsewhere. I was relieved. 

Unfortunately, I shortly got another call. He left me shortly afterwards while he was in recovery. After 13 years of having the biggest loving heart, his heart must have been tired and it simply stopped. I do not have any regrets. I did what I thought was right for him in my heart and had a compassionate vet to accompany thru the journey. These dogs are the purest friends one can have and he will be missed.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh I am so so sorry. 

What a horrible situation. I hope you were able to enjoy your last few weeks with him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Roger, I am so very sorry for your loss....RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet dog.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

It hurts my heart to see someone else going through this...why dogs have be targeted with such a vicious disease I do not understand.

We lost Boomer to hemangiosarcoma April 3--he had just turned 10. It was less than 2 weeks between his first minor bleed and deciding to put him to sleep due to metastases throughout his chest and internal bleeding. It moves so FAST.

I tell myself that maybe it's a better end to have a dog happy until nearly the end than to have to witness a slow decline in their quality of life, but it doesn't make the loss any easier.

My complete sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roger*



Roger dart said:


> Thought I'd update our story.... I found help reading other's posts and the advice I was given. My hope is this can help someone deal with this. Making a decision on what to do was so hard for me.
> 
> My best advice is search for a vet that listens to you and will treat you and your pet with genuine concern and compassion. I finally found that vet, he was the third one to see my golden friend after his initial diagnosis.
> 
> ...


R*oger: I am so very sorry for your boy, but you did the right thing. I know my Smooch and Snobear are with him and we will all meet, again. Please let me know his name, and what date your boy crossed to the Bridge, and I will add him to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List!
[email protected]mcast.net
*


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Roger dart said:


> Thought I'd update our story.... I found help reading other's posts and the advice I was given. My hope is this can help someone deal with this. Making a decision on what to do was so hard for me.
> 
> My best advice is search for a vet that listens to you and will treat you and your pet with genuine concern and compassion. I finally found that vet, he was the third one to see my golden friend after his initial diagnosis.
> 
> ...


Roger I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy! With all that's been going on in our house, Dancer and losing Cuddy..I just sat down to check on all our friends. There is another Angel at The Rainbow Bridge waiting to welcome us all home. Lighting a candle for your boy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this - they give their hearts for sure and he must have just worn his out loving you.

RIP sweet boy


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you. You did the best that you could for him and he knew that... knows that still, as he watches over you now as your Golden guardian angel.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with your beloved boy.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Roger, I'm so sorry for your loss. Having lost 4 dogs already to this nasty cancer and now having another of my kids have it, I can't even begin to tell you how much I hate it and all the pain it causes people to have to loss their precious babies too soon. 

Until you meet again I hope the wonderful memories you made with him will, in time, help ease your pain.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

So so so sorry ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

